# [SOLVED] Razer naga movement issues, help required!



## Neroxyl

Hey everyone!

To start with first, i'm quite new with TSF, and just joined it less then a minute ago so i don' t know the way business is dealt with here.
But the problem i've been having for the past few days is that i'm unable to move my Razer naga.

About 3 days ago i just booted up my pc, and i could not move my mouse (razer naga), so i plugged it into another port.. no succes, rebooted my pc, no succes, Driver reinstalation, firmware updates cleaning up the mouse.. everything no succes, i even reinstalled windows!
after a while, i went back and my mouse worked.
it had some spasms, and didn't really listen but when i moved it to another surface it worked like a charm, happy and everything i decided to go and sleep.
Next day i woke up and what happens to Mr.Lucky? his mouse doesnt work 

So here i am, on my knees ray: begging you guys to help me.


----------



## SABL

*Re: Razer naga movement issues, help required!*

Hi Neroxyl....welcome to TSF!! Let me see if I can get you to the correct forum....hang on for the ride.

*EDIT*:

OK...we're here.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Razer naga movement issues, help required!*

Sounds like a faulty mouse. Test the mouse on another PC.


----------



## Neroxyl

*Re: Razer naga movement issues, help required!*

I'm afraid that my poor naga, has passed away...
please a moment of sillence, im going the naga back to the site where i bought it (Bol.com)
This is the Razer helpservice and that, did not work... 
Since i don't have any other computer to test it on with a capable USB 2.0 port, i'm going to send it back.. and buy another white mouse pad (steelseries or white razer scarab?) to insure my second mouse wont die 

Hello, 

Try using the mouse on a different mouse pad or surface. A clean desk or a blank piece of white paper would be a good surface to test on.

Try cleaning the sensor lens with a Q-tip and some alcohol, let it dry for 5mins and try again. Please use Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol 99% for this purpose, you do not want to use Rubbing alcohol that contains ethanol. Isopropyl Alcohol 99% or 100% pure is commonly found in most all drug stores and medicine cabinets. Further cleaning can be obtained by using some "air in a can" or "canned air" to blow out any dust on and around the sensor assembly.

If that does not resolve the issue then please continue with the next steps.

Try plugging the device into a different USB port on the system. If the device is plugged into a USB port on the front of the system, try a USB port in the back.
Disconnect all other USB devices.
Remove any USB Hubs. Plug the device directly into a USB on the system.
Try the product on another system, without using any drivers. Does the problem still occur?
If the problem is occurring in an application, does the problem occur outside the application directly in the operating system?

If that does not resolve the issue then please continue with the next steps.

Please uninstall and reinstall the mouse drivers using the following instructions.

Turn off all of your background applications using msconfig. See below for details for your specific OS

For XP:

1. Go to Start, Run, and type in "msconfig".
2. Click OK
3. On the General Tab, choose Selective Startup. Uncheck the option to Load Startup items.
4. Click Apply, then Ok, and restart the system when prompted.

For VISTA:

1. Click on the Windows icon in the lower left corner of the screen.
2. Click on Start Search
3. Type in msconfig and press the Enter key on your keyboard.
4. Click the Continue button if the message "Windows needs your permission to continue" appears. If this message does not appear, please continue to step 5.
5. On the General Tab, choose Selective Startup.
6. Uncheck the option to Load startup items.
7. Click Apply, then Ok, and restart the system when prompted.

For WIN 7:

1. Click on the Windows 7 icon in the lower left corner of the screen.
2. Type MSCONFIG in the search box and then either press enter on your keyboard or double-click on the MSCONFIG program that appears in the search results.
3. Click the Continue button if the message "Windows needs your permission to continue" appears. If this message does not appear, please continue to step 4.
4. On the General Tab, choose Selective Startup.
5. Uncheck the option to Load startup items.
6. Click Apply, then Ok, and restart the system when prompted.

NEXT:

Temporarily turn off your antivirus, firewall and any other security software that you have installed.
Unplug your mouse from your system.
Uninstall your Razer mouse drivers using control panel.
Reboot your system.
Download and then install the latest drivers for your mouse from our website:
[url]http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=76&pcid=0&nav=0[/URL].
Reboot your system again.
Plug in your Razer mouse and allow the system to find and recognize your mouse
Download and install the latest firmware from our website for your Razer mouse. Firmware updates must be done from a Windows based operating system. You can download the latest firmware from:
[url]http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=76&pcid=0&nav=0[/URL]
Plug in your mouse as directed.

*Please note that some firmware may require you to run the program from your start menu after it is installed. You can verify if the firmware and driver was installed properly by opening up your Configurator of your mouse*

If that does not resolve your issue, then please reply to us with the result of what occurred when you tried different USB ports and a different computer.


----------



## Claudiu321

Try unistalling all razor drivers ,then clean u'r pc with an registry cleaner ,after that reinstal razer synapse with compatibility for windows xp sp3 ,that worked for me ! Hope this is usefull for u too !


----------



## Tyree

Please ignore the suggestion to use a Registry cleaner posted above.
Registry cleaners commonly do more harm than good.


----------

